# the post convention blues



## Beastcub (Jan 25, 2010)

i lay in my own bedroom last night with the sensation that i was just in my hotel room and the party was still going on downstairs T_T
it really sucks to have that sensation because i am 2 hours away from the fun which was actually still going on when i left.

pictures are the only proof i was even actually there because i feel as if the con was hours not days ...and it feels as though it did not even at happen all. it went by in such a blur with my mind getting far more stimulation that normal that i could not even soak it all in.

i am here at home with my mom and my chores driving me nuts (my bro moved out of the addition so we are taking over, she wants me to move furnature and paint walls DX ahhhhh) wishing to be back in the wonderland i was in just a day before.

my sister is sick, apparently the hash browns she ate at 5pm yesterday came back up in one piece....ewww DX
and i am like "mom if i throw up too can i get out of working?"

my body hurts all over, the elevators were a pain so i used the stairs which killed my calf muscles and my feet are gonna fall off. my pedometer (*cough my pocket pikachu) tells me my average steps a day is 3,000-5,000 and i took 13,785 on saturday X_X

i urge for more convention fun, at least i have fanime in a few months to hold me over 

and with 2,700ish FC attendies fanime is going to blow my mind as it has over 15,000


conventions are so awsome, but they make reality suck so much more XD


----------



## Istanbul (Jan 26, 2010)

Ahhh, good ol' post-con depression. Hits us all at some point.


----------



## Telnac (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, it hit me at my first con when I boarded the flight home.  I recognized a dude from the convention on the plane, but he was absent his ears, tail and con badge.  He looked just like everyone else, and that's when it hit me that I did too.  T.T


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 26, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, it hit me at my first con when I boarded the flight home.  I recognized a dude from the convention on the plane, but he was absent his ears, tail and con badge.  He looked just like everyone else, and that's when it hit me that I did too.  T.T



That's a wonderful way to put it.

As for OP, I know how you feel. Conventions are really amazing to go to...and even though you feel the blues when it's all over....that these things don't happen all the time are what makes them so fun and special.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 26, 2010)

Aww. *pat*
I felt pretty lousy after my first con, too.
I'd never been somewhere like that before, I didn't even know an atmosphere could be so amazing.

Yeah, I was just hanging out with a bunch of folk wearing animal tails, but geez, it become a part of me I didn't realise I had until I was back at the family business working alone in a closed room. 

(My original Pocket Pikachu pedometer is one of my favourite possessions <3)


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah- 

All really fun, awesome things must come to an end, and always wayyyy too quickly.  I had a great time, got to play around in various outfits a whole bunch, and also meet some of the coolest costume constructorz. 

*waves at BeastCub and got to meet her for a minute after the Fursuit Parade* 

now it's back to humdrum mundanity until MFF 2010.  

*thbbbtttts* 

Guess it's time to build me another suit... 
*cheers up a little*


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't wait to get to another con. Unfortunately, I didn't get to meet very many people (damn the shyness!) but I think with each con that I attend, the more furries I'll be likely to meet
What was really frustrating was that I really was looking forward to meeting some of the artists I've commissioned before, but once I got to their table, I couldn't say anything!


----------



## Eliethewolf (Jan 29, 2010)

I understand getting that feeling. When you go to a con you have so many of your favorite artists in one place. You can meet them, talk to them and get art done by them. And you can meet new furries quite easily. It makes a great place also to meet a furry you've been chatting with online. And then.... back to work and school and all that. I'm lucky I live so close to FC, but being a college kid paying tuition and all I don't have enough money to really travel to any other fur cons. So I only get my fix once a year.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jan 29, 2010)

Are these "post convention blues" better, or worse than the "post Avatar depression"?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 29, 2010)

Worse. Way worse. I recovered from post-Avatar depression after...oh, I don't know. Twenty minutes?

It takes me at least a day or two to realize that Animazement's going to happen again next year.


----------

